# Coopers Vs Mauribrew 514



## Scarlet (5/4/08)

I am from Canada and a malting company sells Mauribew 514 Ale yeast in 500 gram bricks. I have been using Coopers dry yeast for a few batches now in light summer beers. I am wondering if the 514 is a better choice. I thought there is no better place than to ask here. I only use liquid yeast in specialty brews, and I find dry generic yeast is good for light summer brews. BTW, the price they charge here for 500 grams is $38.00 Can. They have both the ale and lager.


Thanks,




Reign


----------



## solidghost (6/4/08)

I heard that Mauribew yeast aren't really good at producing great tasting beers. But that's only what I heard because I never tried it before.


----------



## loftboy (6/4/08)

solidghost said:


> I heard that Mauribew yeast aren't really good at producing great tasting beers. But that's only what I heard because I never tried it before.




So that would mean that you can't produce any great tasting beers from some of the Morgans Kits ?. <_< 

My LHBS tells me that the strain in most Morgans is 514. Their Blue Mountain Lager was one of the best K&K's I ever made & I'm sure the yeast played some part in this.

Reign - See if you can get hold of a small packet of 514 & do a batch with it, rather than start with a 500gm brick.


----------



## brendanos (6/4/08)

I used the Mauri in an amber ale/vienna and it was delicious. Don't know much about the yeast character, as it was pretty rich in malt flavour.


----------



## Scarlet (6/4/08)

I can only buy it in bricks. I think I'll give it a try. 

Thanks for the replies,

Reign


----------



## capretta (6/4/08)

im pretty sure that the BOP U brew it uses mauri 514 for all their ales. must be alright...

never liked the dry coopers yeast myself.


----------



## DJR (6/4/08)

AFAIK the Coopers dry yeast is Mauri 514 - so if you like that, go for it.


----------



## 0M39A (6/4/08)

DJR said:


> AFAIK the Coopers dry yeast is Mauri 514 - so if you like that, go for it.



Thats what i was going to say, reasonably certain they are one and the same.


----------



## rough60 (7/4/08)

My experience, is that mauri is one of the cleanest yeasts, it basically imparts no flavour in a beer.


----------



## ibast (9/4/08)

In this thread,

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...c=20945&hl=

Someone told me the CHB yeast was Mauri 514

If this is true then it is not very good.


----------



## Fatgodzilla (9/4/08)

ibast said:


> In this thread,
> 
> http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...c=20945&hl=
> 
> ...




I think its incorrect to say Coopers yeast is not very good. Its good enough for the purposes it distributed for. The famous Australian cringe comes out that it can't be any good. Overseas many home brewers rate it well for its non intrusive flavours (therefore great for megaswill clones). To tell noobies its no good is a bit rich. Think of Coopers / Mauri 514 as the Hyundai Excels of the world. They are cheap but efficient but won't win Bathurst and I doubt you'll pull a bird with one. You can do much better for a few dollars more. The main reason I use different yeasts is to produce different outcomes for the ingredients I use. I happily use Coopers yeasts when the occasion arises.


----------



## blackbock (9/4/08)

Mauri 514 is a very robust yeast. That's why they put it under the lid of kits. It ferments vigorously and is relatively clean at higher temperatures. It is not the best yeast around, unless you live in QLD and have no temperature control.


----------



## ibast (10/4/08)

Fatgodzilla said:


> I think its incorrect to say Coopers yeast is not very good. Its good enough for the purposes it distributed for.



You've mistaken my post. I think Cooper's yeast is a very good yeast. In fact I think it's better than Safale for Sydney weather or warmer. It's very flexible and leaves a pleasant taste.

Country Brewer yeast, however is crap. I was under the impression that this was Mauri 514.


----------



## barls (10/4/08)

im going to have to disagree with you on that yeast being crap ive used it quite a few time and never had a problem, its not as good as some of the liquid yeasts but still not bad as a dry yeast


----------



## hotboost (10/4/08)

Coopers yeast has to cope with the hot adelaide temperatures... Yeah they go hard real quick , still make the best beer
Always have ALWAYS WILL......
If dont like dry yeast , do yourself a favour and buy a couple of bottles and harvest your own.. you wont look back..


----------



## ibast (11/4/08)

barls said:


> im going to have to disagree with you on that yeast being crap ive used it quite a few time and never had a problem, its not as good as some of the liquid yeasts but still not bad as a dry yeast



For me it stalled 3/4 of the way through and left a bad taste in the beer. That was after I dehydrated and did a starter so it had the best oportunity.


----------



## super_simian (11/2/13)

Ok, this will be a contentious one. That said, I feel i must weigh in. Many posters here on AHB have negative views of Coopers and Mauri 514. And fair 'nuff really, as they probably got stung on their early K+K brews. However, I have to point out that there are multiple small brewers internationally who choose 514 as their house yeast.

I took the time to email one such brewery in the past, and received this reply: _" _We pitch the yeast at 20C and hold it at that temperature until fermentation is close to complete. (with the mauri yeast this was between 72 and 96 hours) At which point we would drop to 12C for 48 hours and then down to 7C for 24 hours to clear out. The reason we decided on another yeast was the fact that i had problems with the yeast dropping out. Due to the set up at our brewery we have been unable to skim yeast (off) the top, so instead we let it settle to the bottom. Having the beer sitting on top of the yeast adds to the flavour anyway. Only problem was that the mauri yeast didn't pack tightly to the bottom remaining loose and partly in suspention. Therefore when casking our beer we had quite a lot of yeast going in which became a struggle to clear even with isinglass finings. I can also note that we have achieved better head retention with other yeasts. *Otherwise the flavour profile is pretty good, quite fruity when fermented at slightly higher temperatures (23-24C - prior to our thermostatic temperature controls being installed). Towards the end of fermentation it gave off a quite pungent sulphur smell. This dissipated almost every time once casked, vented and cellared for a couple of days. Not sure how it would do sealed in a keg or bottle.* So in short, I would suggest that if you were going to use this yeast you skim off the top to help with clarity. Otherwise i would say the yeast was quite consistent in producing clean tasting beers."

*Bold emphasis my own.

So there you have it, an international micro has mainly positive things to say about our "bread yeast" and they are not alone.

Additionally, I have recently been honing my house pale ale (a low gravity, dry finishing PA) and have used Coopers dry for the last half dozen batches. At first it was for repeatabilities sake, but TBH I have grown attached to the character of Coopers dried yeast - cheap; quick starting; ~76%AA; unobtrusive but subtly fruity aroma/flavour; less "stripping" than Notto; more interesting than 05.


----------



## krusty_oz (21/2/13)

Another thing to consider is that Mauribrew recommend pitching 50-80g/hl which means pitching 11 to 18g for a 23L litre batch - more than double what is normally provided under the lid. Other strains have even higher recommended pitch rates.

The effects of not having enough yeast to begin with will stress the yeast and can result in many of the bad flavours that drive people to try other yeasts. If a few more grams for the cost of $1 were placed under the cap then it would go a fair way in improving the quality without having to spend $5+ on a different yeast (which normally comes in 11 to 15g packets).


----------



## krusty_oz (21/2/13)

Technical info http://www.maurivin.com/upload/MAURIBREW%20ALE%20TDS.pdf


----------



## bignath (21/2/13)

ibast said:


> For me it stalled 3/4 of the way through and left a bad taste in the beer. That was after I dehydrated  _*re-hydrated*_ and did a starter so it had the best oportunity.


Fixed it for you.


----------



## bum (21/2/13)

Just in the nick of time too!


----------

